# Persian: گیر دادن



## damavand

Hello,
Any body knows how we can say گیر دادن in English?
ناظم بهش گیر داد.


----------



## panjabigator

Hayyim says the following:





> گیر دادن || 2. To attach or hang temporarily.


  Does that make sense?


----------



## Faylasoof

I think  گیر دادن  also means <<to betray someone in hiding / in cognito resulting in arrest>>.

   گرفتار ساختن کسی را که مخفی باشد معرفی کردن و مخفی گاه کسی را نشان دادن
 گیر دادن رفیق خود را 
 گیر دادن همدست خود را


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Faylasoof said:


> I think گیر دادن also means <<to betray someone in hiding / in cognito resulting in arrest>>.
> 
> گیر دادن رفیق خود را
> گیر دادن همدست خود را


 
It's 
لو دادن رفیق خود
لو دادن همدست خود
مخفیگاه دزدها را لو دادم


----------



## searcher123

faylasoof said:


> i think  گیر دادن  also means <<to betray someone in hiding / in cognito resulting in arrest>>.
> 
> گرفتار ساختن کسی را که مخفی باشد معرفی کردن و مخفی گاه کسی را نشان دادن
> گیر دادن رفیق خود را
> گیر دادن همدست خود را



رفيق خود را گيرانداختن/لو دادن
همدست خود را گيرانداختن/لودادن
مخفيگاه كسي را نشان دادن/لودادن


----------



## searcher123

panjabigator said:


> Hayyim says the following:  Does that make sense?



Your گيردادن is very different of that *damavand* was told. گيردادن at your meaning is not common in current Persian.

*damavand*'s گير دادن is an idiom that means پاپيچ كسي شدن، موي دماغ كسي شدن، ول‌كن كسي نبودن، مثل سيريش به كسي چسبيدن


----------



## panjabigator

searcher123 said:


> your گيردادن is very different of that *damavand* was told. گيردادن at your meaning is not common in current persian.
> 
> *damavand*'s گير دادن is an idiom that means پاپيچ كسي شدن، موي دماغ كسي شدن، ول‌كن كسي نبودن، مثل سيريش به كسي چسبيدن



بہ نظر می آید کہ لغتنامہی حایم بیشتر پیر است۔ باید استفادہ نہ کنم۔

خیلی ممنون۔
پی جی


----------



## searcher123

panjabigator said:


> بہ نظر می آید کہ لغتنامہی حایم بیشتر پیر است۔ باید استفادہ نہ کنم۔
> 
> خیلی ممنون۔
> پی جی



I was told you about it in one of my previous letters . However, Hayyem still is usable in many situations and is a good dictionary between other old dictionaries.


----------



## Maggŭs

damavand said:


> Hello,
> Any body knows how we can say گیر دادن in English?
> ناظم بهش گیر داد.


 
There may be many choices. _Pick on, tease, _and _accost_ are other verbs that don't seem to be good here, but they can mean &#1711;&#1610;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1606;.
The suggestions are not synonyms.

The subprincipal _told_ him _off /  singled _him_ out  / buttonholed _him / _jumped _him.


----------



## Faylasoof

searcher123 said:


> Originally Posted by *faylasoof*
> I think گیر دادن also means <<to betray someone in   hiding / in cognito resulting in arrest>>. ?
> 
> گرفتار ساختن کسی را که مخفی باشد   معرفی کردن و مخفی گاه کسی را نشان دادن
> گیر دادن رفیق خود را
> گیر دادن همدست خود را
Click to expand...

 
  Could you enlighten me why you found this text above problematic but _not _this one?

… and here, for some reason the compound verb jumped to the right! Otherwise what is the problem?


----------



## searcher123

Faylasoof said:


> Could you enlighten me why you found this text above problematic but _not _this one?



Which one?



Faylasoof said:


> … and here, for some reason the compound verb jumped to the right! Otherwise what is the problem?



Well...if we waive the wrong place of the verb, there is a real problem in your verb itself. We will not use گيردادن at your meaning at all. At your meaning, we will use گيرانداختن or گرفتار ساختن or به دام انداختن.

At the modern Persian, گيردادن is used just at the following meanings:

پاپيچ كسي شدن
موي دماغ كسي شدن
ول‌كن كسي نبودن
مثل سيريش به كسي چسبيدن


----------



## damavand

Thank you every one.
Any English equivalents?


----------



## turkcurious

Please note that this expression is used in different situations and it means different things.
for example, in a sentence like گیر نده دیگه ول کن I would say: don't chivvy. Don't get on my back. Don't pester. Don't beleaguer.
Other situations: Don't make a fuss.
Or gall, or pique


----------



## damavand

Thanks everyone.
Marvellous answers.


----------



## searcher123

The equivalent for گيردادن in English is 'insist'.


----------



## Faylasoof

searcher123 said:


> Originally Posted by *Faylasoof*
> Could you enlighten me why you found this text above   problematic but _not _this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...

 I meant the colour-coded texts!


> Well...if we waive the wrong place of the verb, there is a real problem in your verb itself. We will not use گيردادن at your meaning at all. At your meaning, we will use گيرانداختن or گرفتار ساختن or به دام انداختن.
> 
> At the modern Persian,





> گيردادن is used just at the following meanings:
> 
> پاپيچ كسي شدن
> موي دماغ كسي شدن
> ول‌كن كسي نبودن
> مثل سيريش به كسي چسبيدن


 I know what you saying about گيرانداختن / گرفتار ساختن / به دام انداختن and the other verbs you present above. That is how I use them too but as for the definition of گيردادن I presented (post#3), it was virtually “dictated” to me by an Iranian friend! Now I see there are many meanings of گيردادن , depending on the context, as always! 

But just to be sure, I asked my colleague to give me a reference for what I said above. She suggested I search *Dehkhoda*! Well, here is what this lexicon says:


گیر دادن​  اسیر و گرفتار ساختن کسی را که مخفی باشد  
معرفی کردن و نشان دادن مخفی گاه کسی  را...... گیر دادن رفیق خود را.... گیر دادن همدست خود را​
Now, my question to you all is how old is this definition? It seems from what you all are saying,  گیر دادن is now being used with _many different meanings_ and not the one that Dehkhoda gives!Or is this one still in use?

 BTW, do you have a reference for this?


searcher123 said:


> The equivalent for گيردادن in English is 'insist'.


 
I have always translated “to insist” as  اصرار ورزيدن   or پافشاري كردن etc., as in Aryanpour dictionary, both printed and online.


----------



## searcher123

Faylasoof said:


> I meant the colour-coded texts!



If I told the blue part of your answer is correct, not because that is the right meaning of گيردادن, but the structure of that was correct. At blue part, you was used 'كسي را گرفتار ساختن', not 'كسي را گيردادن'.  Unlike كسي را گيردادن, the phrase of كسي را گرفتار ساختن  is common in coetaneous Persian.




Faylasoof said:


> I know what you saying about گيرانداختن / گرفتار ساختن / به دام انداختن and the other verbs you present above. That is how I use them too but as for the definition of گيردادن I presented (post#3), it was virtually “dictated” to me by an Iranian friend! Now I see there are many meanings of گيردادن , depending on the context, as always!


 
Possibly she was answered by an old dictionary, not corresponding to the new Persian.



Faylasoof said:


> But just to be sure, I asked my colleague to give me a reference for what I said above. She suggested I search *Dehkhoda*! Well, here is what this lexicon says:
> 
> گیر دادن​  اسیر و گرفتار ساختن کسی را که مخفی باشد
> معرفی کردن و نشان دادن مخفی گاه کسی  را...... گیر دادن رفیق خود را.... گیر دادن همدست خود را​
> Now, my question to you all is how old is this definition? It seems from what you all are saying,  گیر دادن is now being used with _many different meanings_ and not the one that Dehkhoda gives!Or is this one still in use?
> 
> BTW, do you have a reference for this?


 
  Not only in "فرهنگ دهخدا", but also in old editions of "فرهنگ معين" the meaning of گيردادن is exactly such as your definition. I don't know why in new editions of فرهنگ دهخدا the meaning of گيردادن is not changed!, but in new editions of فرهنگ معيين the meaning of گيردادن is changed to the fallow:

بند كردن ، به  كسي  يا موضوعي  پرداختن  و از آن  دست  نكشيدن

The above is correct and is used in modern Persian.



Faylasoof said:


> I have always translated “to insist” as  اصرار ورزيدن   or پافشاري كردن etc., as in Aryanpour dictionary, both printed and online.



Before answering to this part of your question, I would like to say some more about dictionaries (I hope be useful).

Aryanpour have two different edition: Old and New. The Old edition is published by "Amir Kabir" publication and is called "فرهنگ آريانپور". This issue was published in two print: one volume and two volume. 

The old edition of "Aryanpour" have many many mistakes, both in meaning and orthography.

The new edition of Aryanpour is published by "Computer World co." publication and is called "فرهنگ پيشرو آريانپور". The new edition is published in different prints: pocket, one volume, 6 volume and so on.

The new edition have better meanings and almost no mistake in orthography, but in my opinion, meanings are not very accurate and are not nice in many situations. 

فرهنگ پيشرو آريانپور is a famous English-Persian dictionary, but I don't suggest it to my friends. I suggest another famous English-Persian dictionary called "فرهنگ معاصر" by Dr. Mohammad Reza Bateni (Phd in Persian literature. He know English literature well too). Albeit this dictionary is a  small one volume dictionary with lesser words in compare with فرهنگ پيشرو آريانپور, but almost all of essential words are covered and the meanings are picked over very very accurately, intelligently and up to dated.

But your answer:
You are right, 'insist' means "سماجت كردن"، "پافشاري و اصرار كردن" and "فشار آوردن به", but the meaning of گيردادن is the same too (albeit in slangy form)  

Some examples:
1.
"Where were you", woman asked.
"At work", man answered.
"I called you, but no one was answered!", woman replied.
"May be I was out of my room", man answered.
"But where was your secretory?", woman asked.
"چي شده امروز گير دادي به اين؟", man replied in a angry way.

2.
"I want ice cream", her little girl told nagging.
"No! you are sick and ice cream is not good for you", mother answered  crucially.
"I want!", girl asked again and begin to crying.
"No! i told no!", mother told and embraced her girl.
"I want! I want", girl cry harder.
"الكي گير نده! نمي‌خرم! گفتم برات بده", mother replied.


----------



## Faylasoof

_! از زحمات شما سپاسگزارم_


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome. I hope be useful.


----------



## searcher123

Thanks to *Seitt* (*this post*) ,I think "to get at someone" is the best equivalent for ا﴿به كسي﴾ گير دادن.


----------

